# Woo Hoo! I'm officially a handgun owner!



## dblshred (Jan 31, 2009)

I was finally able to pick up my new Sig P239 SAS 9mm today, after Washington's mandatory waiting period (for those who don't yet have their concealed pistol license). I spent a couple of hours field stripping, cleaning, and lubricating the pistol. It took so long because I kept referring to the videos on the Sig site to make sure I did everything correctly. I had heard that Sigs always need to be cleaned before firing, and I now understand why. They come slathered in a thick grease, which must be an anti-corrosion precaution while the gun sits on the shelf.

I dry fired it a few times to check out the DAK trigger. I think I'm going to like it since it seems so incredibly smooth. I can't wait to get it to the range! :mrgreen:


----------



## oak1971 (Apr 28, 2008)

Congrats and welcome Sig brother! I love my 220 and 226 elites.:smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I love my Sigs..you make me want to get another one :smt033


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

congratulation on the purcahse..SIGs are fine guns.


----------



## gnet158 (Feb 5, 2009)

Congrats! I can't wait to pick my P226 next week.


----------

